# Ease of Doing Business in United Arab Emirates



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The World Bank's 2011 report "Doing business" is out, and for the UAE the news is not too wonderful..

The rankings are here. it puts Singapore top followed by Hong Kong.

The worrying part for the UAE (HERE) is the following..

Protecting investors #120
Enforcing contracts #134
Closing a business #143

Now bearing in mind these are out of 183.

However the good news is that registering (but not owning) property, Paying taxes and Trading across borders, then they're in the top 5.

Overall rating 40.

It just makes you wonder where they'd be if the Government sorted Contract law and business closure processes out. 

Easily top 10 I'd suggest - BTW- Saudi came in at 11th!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats a good assessment. 

Very true, they like you when it comes to opening a business and paying their fees!

Protecting investors, they are lucky to be No # 120 !! IMO. Same with enforcing contracts.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Trading across borders


Obviously whoever decided on this has not spent a day at Cargo Village or sent goods to Syria or Jordan then.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Obviously whoever decided on this has not spent a day at Cargo Village or sent goods to Syria or Jordan then.


Or maybe received any from Yemen...


----------

